# Water in Nose?



## eki (Sep 2, 2010)

I showered my tiel for the first time yesterday, then was gone the majority of the rest of the day. None of my family members mentioned anything out of the ordinary, but today, as I've been holding him, Max has sneezed water out twice. Other than that he seems to be his normal self. Is this something that I could fix? Will it go away on its own or do I need to take him to the vet?


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am not sure...this has never happened to my tiels...I am certain someone will be on here that will be able to help you.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Generally speaking, when a bird sneezes wet, it's a sign of something wrong the vet should have a look at. But since he'd had a shower the same day, it may just be that he got water in his nose. If it goes on more than a day or so, you probably should take him to the vet.


----------



## eki (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks. Thats about what I'd decided. It happened twice in about half an hour but then hasn't happened again. I did put him back in his cage for most of the time since its happened, and I probably wouldn't notice it when he's in the cage (I only really noticed because I felt the water against my face when we were cuddling). He's a little tired today. I'm hoping it just because I kept him up too late last night. I brought him into a darker room so he could nap. I kept walking by the cage and waking him up, so the room i moved his cage in for the day has less foot traffic as well.

Didn't have him out of his cage last night as long as I usually do. He seemed to want to go back into his cage.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Keep us posted, hope he is okay


----------



## eki (Sep 2, 2010)

Got his energy back. I must've kept him up too late last night. I think he's okay. No sneezes in the two hours I had him out of his cage this evening. Its hard to tell whats normal and whats not though, because I've only had him for a month and a half. 

Thanks to both of you.


----------

